# One of my Speckled Sussex



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She's jaundiced. I saw her face was yellow , and tonight I realized that her eyes were totally yellow and had yellow rims around the eyes. How sad! I should get a picture. She did not eat today and stayed in the barn.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's something you don't even realize can happen with chickens until you see it for yourself. I wonder why she seems to be going through liver failure. Is the breed prone to it, do you know?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Karen. I wish you the best.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

So sorry, Karen.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Not sure how many get it. I had a Barred Rock about 5 years ago that had jaundice and was euthanized. The Animal Disease lab actually called to tell me she had a very rare cancer in her liver. 

If she gets thinner, I'll have to think about euthanizing. I don't know how much pain she's in.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That stinks. Even raising them for years does not make these situations any easier.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

No it doesn't get easier. I hate to see her waste away.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I was sorry to read about your hen.I just hate that part of the job.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Me too. She was a bit more active this morning. I don't think she's getting better tho.


----------

